# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  مشکل در نصب Android.Studio

## perkas

سلام

میخوام Android.Studio رو نصب کنم

ولی پیغام میده که jdk یافت نشد ( در صورتی که نصبه و در قسمت ادونس پروپرتیس ویندوز ولیو و آدرس جاوا رو هم بهش دادم )

مشکل کجاست ؟؟؟

----------


## abbasalim

سلام jde چیه دیگه ؟

----------


## jalal.mehr

سلام 



 اندروید استودیو در بعضی ویندوزها بدلیل پیدا نکردن محل نصب java اجرا  نمیشه و برای رفع این مشکل باید مراحل زیر رو طی کنیدو اونو در Environment  Variables تعریف کنید،
 روی دسکتاپ ، روی My Computer کلیک راست کنید و به مسیر زیر بروید:
  Properties > Advanced System setting
 پایین سربرگ Advanced
 دکمه Environment Variables کلیک کنید
 در کادر دوم (پایینی) پنجره باز شده system Variables
 new… رو بزنید و در قسمت Variable name:
 JAVA_HOME  را بنویسید و در قسمت variable value:
 آدرسی که java نصب شده رو بدین ، مثلا :
 C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_06
 okay کنید و از برنامه اندروید استودیو لذت ببرید
 مسیری که گفتم مربوط به ویندوز ۷ بود ممکن هست در ویندوزهای مختلف متفاوت باشد.

----------


## abbasalim

ایشون ذکر کردن که 


 ( در صورتی که نصبه و در قسمت ادونس پروپرتیس ویندوز ولیو و آدرس جاوا رو هم بهش دادم )

پس مشکلی با این ندارن

----------


## mri_6889

در این مورد و کلّا حتّی Android SDK، باید حتما JDk را در مسیر پیش فرض گفته شده توسّط برنامه Android Studio هنگام اعلام خطا که معمولا همان مسیر پیش فرض نصب برنامه‌ها در ویندوز(c:\program files) میباشد، نصب کنید. در غیر اینصورت حتّی با تنظیم متغیّر java_home هم اتفاقی رخ نمیدهد. مثل اینکه لری پیج(گوگل) حال نداره بره مسیر برنامه JDK که پلتفرم لری الیسون(اوراکل) هست رو پیدا کنه، یا اینکه لری دومیه بهش نمیگه چطوری باید پیدا کنه مسیر نصب JDK را. در نتیجه گوگل فقط مسیر پیش فرض را به عنوان مکان نصب جاوا میشتاسد. بسیاری از برنامه‌هایی که با جاوا کار میکنند اینگونه هستند. بنابراین حتما جاوا در مسیر پیش فرض نصب برنامه در ویندوز نصب کنید. والسلام.

----------


## hassan181

سلام دوستان
توی نصب اندرویید استدیو خطای زیر می ده :
the following sdk component was not installed sample-21 
کسی هست کمک کنه؟

----------


## m74diba

سلام 
من هم همه این موارد رو انجام دادم ولی با این ارور موقع باز شدن اندروید استودیو مواجه شم
The following SDK component was not installed: build-tools-21.1.1
میشه راهنمایم کنید ممنون

----------


## roboman78

خب میگه sdk اندروید کامل نیست توی سایت ehsanavr کاملشو گذاشته دانلود کن بعد تو اندروید استودیو آدرسشو بده

----------


## slr560

سرچ کنید قبل زدن تاپیک
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%85%D9%87

----------

